# [Gnome] Emerge de totem-2.32.0 qui flanche (RÉSOLU)

## Le Barde

Bonjour,

Après avoir (vainement) tenté d'émerger Gnome3, j'émerge maintenant le gnome 2 stable.

Seulement pour totem ça ne se passe pas bien.

Si vous avez une idée de ce qui se trame, je suis preneur !

D'ailleurs, je n'ai pas besoin de Totem (vlc est très bien !), donc si on peut le retirer je suis preneur.

```
>>> Emerging (1 of 39) media-video/totem-2.32.0

openpty failed: 'out of pty devices'

 * totem-2.32.0.tar.bz2 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                  [ ok ]

 * Package:    media-video/totem-2.32.0

 * Repository: gentoo

 * Maintainer: gnome@gentoo.org media-video@gentoo.org,gstreamer@gentoo.org

 * USE:        bluetooth elibc_glibc kernel_linux python userland_GNU x86 youtube

 * FEATURES:   sandbox

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking totem-2.32.0.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/media-video/totem-2.32.0/work

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/media-video/totem-2.32.0/work

>>> Preparing source in /var/tmp/portage/media-video/totem-2.32.0/work/totem-2.32.0 ...

 * Fixing OMF Makefiles ...                                                                                                                                               [ ok ]

 * Running elibtoolize in: totem-2.32.0/

 *   Applying portage-2.2.patch ...

 *   Applying sed-1.5.6.patch ...

 *   Applying as-needed-2.2.6.patch ...

 * Applying totem-2.32.0-smclient-target-detection.patch ...                                                                                                              [ ok ]

 * Running eautoreconf in '/var/tmp/portage/media-video/totem-2.32.0/work/totem-2.32.0' ...

 * Running aclocal ...                                                                                                                                                    [ ok ]

 * Running libtoolize --copy --force --install --automake ...                                                                                                             [ ok ]

 * Running aclocal ...                                                                                                                                                    [ ok ]

 * Running autoconf ...                                                                                                                                                   [ ok ]

 * Running autoheader ...                                                                                                                                                 [ ok ]

 * Running automake --add-missing --copy ...                                                                                                                              [ ok ]

>>> Source prepared.

>>> Configuring source in /var/tmp/portage/media-video/totem-2.32.0/work/totem-2.32.0 ...

 * econf: updating totem-2.32.0/config.sub with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.sub

 * econf: updating totem-2.32.0/config.guess with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.guess

./configure --prefix=/usr --build=i686-pc-linux-gnu --host=i686-pc-linux-gnu --mandir=/usr/share/man --infodir=/usr/share/info --datadir=/usr/share --sysconfdir=/etc --localstatedir=/var/lib --disable-scrollkeeper --disable-schemas-install --disable-static --disable-vala --with-dbus --with-smclient --enable-easy-codec-installation --disable-browser-plugins BROWSER_PLUGIN_DIR=/usr/lib/nsbrowser/plugins PLUGINDIR=/usr/lib/totem/plugins --with-plugins=properties,thumbnail,screensaver,ontop,gromit,media-player-keys,skipto,brasero-disc-recorder,screenshot,chapters,bemused,opensubtitles,jamendo,pythonconsole,dbus-service,youtube --disable-debug --disable-nautilus --enable-python --disable-gtk-doc

checking whether to enable maintainer-specific portions of Makefiles... no

checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c

checking whether build environment is sane... yes

checking for a thread-safe mkdir -p... /bin/mkdir -p

checking for gawk... gawk

checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... yes

checking for style of include used by make... GNU

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

checking whether the C compiler works... yes

checking for C compiler default output file name... a.out

checking for suffix of executables... 

checking whether we are cross compiling... no

checking for suffix of object files... o

checking whether we are using the GNU C compiler... yes

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc accepts -g... yes

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc option to accept ISO C89... none needed

checking dependency style of i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... gcc3

checking how to run the C preprocessor... i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -E

checking for grep that handles long lines and -e... /bin/grep

checking for egrep... /bin/grep -E

checking for ANSI C header files... yes

checking for sys/types.h... yes

checking for sys/stat.h... yes

checking for stdlib.h... yes

checking for string.h... yes

checking for memory.h... yes

checking for strings.h... yes

checking for inttypes.h... yes

checking for stdint.h... yes

checking for unistd.h... yes

checking locale.h usability... yes

checking locale.h presence... yes

checking for locale.h... yes

checking for LC_MESSAGES... yes

checking libintl.h usability... yes

checking libintl.h presence... yes

checking for libintl.h... yes

checking for ngettext in libc... yes

checking for dgettext in libc... yes

checking for bind_textdomain_codeset... yes

checking for msgfmt... /usr/bin/msgfmt

checking for dcgettext... yes

checking if msgfmt accepts -c... yes

checking for gmsgfmt... /usr/bin/gmsgfmt

checking for xgettext... /usr/bin/xgettext

checking whether NLS is requested... yes

checking for intltool >= 0.40.0... 0.41.1 found

checking for intltool-update... /usr/bin/intltool-update

checking for intltool-merge... /usr/bin/intltool-merge

checking for intltool-extract... /usr/bin/intltool-extract

checking for xgettext... (cached) /usr/bin/xgettext

checking for msgmerge... /usr/bin/msgmerge

checking for msgfmt... (cached) /usr/bin/msgfmt

checking for gmsgfmt... (cached) /usr/bin/gmsgfmt

checking for perl... /usr/bin/perl

checking for perl >= 5.8.1... 5.12.3

checking for XML::Parser... ok

checking whether ln -s works... yes

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-pkg-config... no

checking for pkg-config... /usr/bin/pkg-config

checking pkg-config is at least version 0.9.0... yes

checking gnome-doc-utils >= 0.3.2... yes

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++... i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++

checking whether we are using the GNU C++ compiler... yes

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ accepts -g... yes

checking dependency style of i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++... gcc3

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc and cc understand -c and -o together... yes

checking build system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking host system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking how to print strings... printf

checking for a sed that does not truncate output... /bin/sed

checking for fgrep... /bin/grep -F

checking for ld used by i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... /usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld

checking if the linker (/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) is GNU ld... yes

checking for BSD- or MS-compatible name lister (nm)... /usr/bin/nm -B

checking the name lister (/usr/bin/nm -B) interface... BSD nm

checking the maximum length of command line arguments... 1572864

checking whether the shell understands some XSI constructs... yes

checking whether the shell understands "+="... yes

checking for /usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld option to reload object files... -r

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-objdump... i686-pc-linux-gnu-objdump

checking how to recognize dependent libraries... pass_all

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-ar... i686-pc-linux-gnu-ar

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-strip... i686-pc-linux-gnu-strip

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib... i686-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib

checking command to parse /usr/bin/nm -B output from i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc object... ok

checking for dlfcn.h... yes

checking for objdir... .libs

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc supports -fno-rtti -fno-exceptions... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc option to produce PIC... -fPIC -DPIC

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc PIC flag -fPIC -DPIC works... yes

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc static flag -static works... yes

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc supports -c -o file.o... yes

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc supports -c -o file.o... (cached) yes

checking whether the i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc linker (/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) supports shared libraries... yes

checking whether -lc should be explicitly linked in... no

checking dynamic linker characteristics... GNU/Linux ld.so

checking how to hardcode library paths into programs... immediate

checking whether stripping libraries is possible... yes

checking if libtool supports shared libraries... yes

checking whether to build shared libraries... yes

checking whether to build static libraries... no

checking how to run the C++ preprocessor... i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -E

checking for ld used by i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++... /usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld

checking if the linker (/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) is GNU ld... yes

checking whether the i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ linker (/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) supports shared libraries... yes

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ option to produce PIC... -fPIC -DPIC

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ PIC flag -fPIC -DPIC works... yes

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ static flag -static works... yes

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ supports -c -o file.o... yes

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ supports -c -o file.o... (cached) yes

checking whether the i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ linker (/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) supports shared libraries... yes

checking dynamic linker characteristics... (cached) GNU/Linux ld.so

checking how to hardcode library paths into programs... immediate

configure: creating ./config.lt

config.lt: creating libtool

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-pkg-config... /usr/bin/pkg-config

checking pkg-config is at least version 0.9.0... yes

checking for glib-genmarshal... /usr/bin/glib-genmarshal

checking for glib-mkenums... /usr/bin/glib-mkenums

checking whether to enable easy codec installation support... yes

checking for MISSING_PLUGINS... yes

checking for GST... yes

checking GStreamer 0.10 inspection tool... yes

checking GStreamer 0.10 playbin2 plugin... yes

checking GStreamer 0.10 ffmpegcolorspace plugin... yes

checking GStreamer 0.10 videoscale plugin... yes

checking GStreamer 0.10 gconfaudiosink plugin... ./configure: line 18354: 17324 Aborted                 $gst010_inspect $good_element > /dev/null 2> /dev/null

no

configure: error: 

         Cannot find required GStreamer-0.10 plugin 'gconfaudiosink'.

         It should be part of gst-plugins-good. Please install it.

      

!!! Please attach the following file when seeking support:

!!! /var/tmp/portage/media-video/totem-2.32.0/work/totem-2.32.0/config.log

 * ERROR: media-video/totem-2.32.0 failed (configure phase):

 *   econf failed

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   56:  Called src_configure

 *   environment, line 5711:  Called gnome2_src_configure

 *   environment, line 3239:  Called econf '--disable-scrollkeeper' '--disable-schemas-install' '--disable-static' '--disable-vala' '--with-dbus' '--with-smclient' '--enable-easy-codec-installation' '--disable-browser-plugins' 'BROWSER_PLUGIN_DIR=/usr/lib/nsbrowser/plugins' 'PLUGINDIR=/usr/lib/totem/plugins' '--with-plugins=properties,thumbnail,screensaver,ontop,gromit,media-player-keys,skipto,brasero-disc-recorder,screenshot,chapters,bemused,opensubtitles,jamendo,pythonconsole,dbus-service,youtube' '--disable-debug' '--disable-nautilus' '--enable-python' '--disable-gtk-doc'

 *     ebuild.sh, line  557:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *            die "econf failed"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =media-video/totem-2.32.0',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =media-video/totem-2.32.0'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-video/totem-2.32.0/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-video/totem-2.32.0/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/media-video/totem-2.32.0/work/totem-2.32.0'

>>> Failed to emerge media-video/totem-2.32.0, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/media-video/totem-2.32.0/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package media-video/totem-2.32.0:

 * ERROR: media-video/totem-2.32.0 failed (configure phase):

 *   econf failed

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   56:  Called src_configure

 *   environment, line 5711:  Called gnome2_src_configure

 *   environment, line 3239:  Called econf '--disable-scrollkeeper' '--disable-schemas-install' '--disable-static' '--disable-vala' '--with-dbus' '--with-smclient' '--enable-easy-codec-installation' '--disable-browser-plugins' 'BROWSER_PLUGIN_DIR=/usr/lib/nsbrowser/plugins' 'PLUGINDIR=/usr/lib/totem/plugins' '--with-plugins=properties,thumbnail,screensaver,ontop,gromit,media-player-keys,skipto,brasero-disc-recorder,screenshot,chapters,bemused,opensubtitles,jamendo,pythonconsole,dbus-service,youtube' '--disable-debug' '--disable-nautilus' '--enable-python' '--disable-gtk-doc'

 *     ebuild.sh, line  557:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *            die "econf failed"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =media-video/totem-2.32.0',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =media-video/totem-2.32.0'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-video/totem-2.32.0/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-video/totem-2.32.0/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/media-video/totem-2.32.0/work/totem-2.32.0'

 * IMPORTANT: 3 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

```

```
/ $ emerge --info =media-video/totem-2.32.0

Portage 2.1.9.42 (default/linux/x86/10.0, gcc-4.4.5, libc-0-r0, 2.6.32-5-xen-686 i686)

=================================================================

                        System Settings

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.32-5-xen-686-i686-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Duo_CPU_E6550_@_2.33GHz-with-gentoo-2.0.2

Timestamp of tree: Tue, 17 May 2011 17:00:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     4.1_p9

dev-lang/python:     2.7.1-r1, 3.1.3-r1

dev-util/cmake:      2.8.4-r1

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.2

sys-apps/openrc:     0.8.2-r1

sys-apps/sandbox:    2.4

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.65-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.20.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:       4.4.5

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1-r1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.10

sys-devel/make:      3.81-r2

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 2.6.36.1

sys-libs/glibc:      2.11.3

virtual/os-headers:  0

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -march=prescott"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -march=prescott"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs distlocks fixlafiles fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS=""

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LANG="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/var/lib/layman/gnome"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X acl acpi alsa apng avi berkdb bluetooth bzip2 cairo cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus device-mapper dri esd extras fortran gdbm gdu git gnome gnutls gpm gpt grub gtk gtk3 hardened havekernel iconv ipv6 jpeg jpg modules mp3 mpeg mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nvidia ogg opengl openmp pam pcre perl policykit pppd pulseaudio python readline sdl session sndfile sqlite ssl sysfs tcpd unicode vorbis x86 xorg zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="braindump flow karbon kexi kpresenter krita tables words" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev glint intel mach64 mga neomagic nouveau nv r128 radeon savage sis tdfx trident vesa via vmware dummy v4l" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

(Gentoo) / $ 

```

```
/ $ emerge -pqv =media-video/totem-2.32.0

[ebuild  N    ] media-video/totem-2.32.0  USE="bluetooth python youtube -debug -doc -galago -iplayer -lirc -nautilus -nsplugin (-tracker) -upnp" 

 * IMPORTANT: 3 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

(Gentoo) / $
```

Merci d'avance,

Le Barde.

----------

## Mickael

hello c'est écrit vert sur blanc : 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> configure: error: 
> 
> Cannot find required GStreamer-0.10 plugin 'gconfaudiosink'. 
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  eix -s gst-plugins-good
> 
> [I] media-libs/gst-plugins-good
> ...

 

----------

## Le Barde

Je confirme, ça ne marche pas.

J'ai désinstallé gst-plugins-good et réinstallé (au cas où ça serait non fonctionnel) et rien à faire, emerge plante au même endroit   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## xaviermiller

Est-ce que tu ne mixerais pas du stable et instable, par hasard ?

----------

## Le Barde

Ben non, a priori...

Mais comme j'ai essayé d'installer gnome 3, il y a peut-être des choses restantes. Il s'agit d'une install' toute fraîche.

J'essaye d'installer virt-manager, qui est tagué ~x86, mais c'est tout. Le reste, ce n'est a priori que de l'officiel.

Je précise que j'ai bien fait un emerge -C de gnome 3, et que je fais l'install avec la commande suivante :

```
emerge -NDua gnome firefox-bin nmap qemu-kvm virt-manager filezilla libreoffice-bin gdm vlc rhythmbox gimp inkscape
```

----------

## Le Barde

Solution trouvée ici.

Je le compilais depuis un chroot, et pour pouvoir le compiler pleinement, il fallait faire un

```
su -
```

Puis réémerger.

Franchement, c'est incompréhensible pour moi. Mais ça marche  :Smile: 

----------

## Mickael

 *Le Barde wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Je le compilais depuis un chroot, et pour pouvoir le compiler pleinement, il fallait faire un
> 
> 

 

c'est pour cela qu'il te faut nous donner toutes les infos (non seulement le emerge --info etc) sinon on ne peut pas deviner que tu es dans un environnement chrooté.

----------

## Le Barde

Eh oui ; d'où le problème récurrent, qui est de savoir quelle est la précision des informations à donner. Et notamment, comment déterminer quelles sont les circonstances, dans un système qui flanche, qui ont un caractère spécifique ET qui influe sur le déroulement normal du processus.

Par exemple, ma machine n'est pas branchée à une prise de terre...

Je n'aurais jamais pensé qu'un chroot eût pu être à l'origine du bug  :Smile: 

Merci pour l'aide, en tous cas !

----------

## Mickael

 *Le Barde wrote:*   

> Eh oui ; d'où le problème récurrent, qui est de savoir quelle est la précision des informations à donner. Et notamment, comment déterminer quelles sont les circonstances, dans un système qui flanche, qui ont un caractère spécifique ET qui influe sur le déroulement normal du processus.
> 
> Par exemple, ma machine n'est pas branchée à une prise de terre...
> 
> Je n'aurais jamais pensé qu'un chroot eût pu être à l'origine du bug 
> ...

 

Nan mais oui je comprends, juste qu'un chroot n'est pas un environnement disons naturel, ou plutôt le plus attendu  :Smile: . Si ton installation en est au point, d'avoir un desktop-manager, tu devrais rebooter, et ne plus être sous un "chroot", de cette manière les petits soucis que tu rencontreras reflèteront réellement ta config, ton installation etc.

Bon we, 

M.

----------

